
Google Maps glitch - doener
https://www.google.com/maps/place/1515+Broadway,+New+York,+NY+10036/@40.7577317,-73.9867889,3a,90y,175.6h,74.73t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1s-rODOum_IPfk%2FWEMPjQivO1I%2FAAAAAAAADjU%2FQbaL0D7JbUAYb-aUMZJDzDjdJihNsKb_wCLIB!2e4!3e11!6s%2F%2Flh6.googleusercontent.com%2F-rODOum_IPfk%2FWEMPjQivO1I%2FAAAAAAAADjU%2FQbaL0D7JbUAYb-aUMZJDzDjdJihNsKb_wCLIB%2Fw203-h100-k-no-pi0-ya269.96085-ro-0-fo100%2F!7i8704!8i4352!4m5!3m4!1s0x89c25854fd7a0211:0xb9ec1ff076c1ca30!8m2!3d40.7578505!4d-73.9866898?hl=en
======
doener
Via
[https://twitter.com/KELLYWEILL/status/886292028732178433](https://twitter.com/KELLYWEILL/status/886292028732178433)

